
Chinese air force drill looks awfully similar to ‘Top Gun’ - MichaelApproved
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thecutline/20110131/ts_yblog_thecutline/chinese-air-force-drill-looks-awfully-similar-to-top-gun
======
pyre
Complaining about the Homer Simpson photo in the article seems a bit of a
stretch. That picture wasn't presented as an image of the genes that were
discovered or anything. It was just a 'medical science-y' looking image to
stick in a 'medical science-y' article.

------
Almaviva
They play real volleyball though.

